# Cpl. Nicholas Roush, 4th Psychological Operations Group (Airborne)



## Ravage (Aug 17, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/August/090817-04.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 17, 2009) - A U.S. Army Psychological Operations Soldier was killed Aug. 16 of wounds suffered when an improvised explosive device detonated near his vehicle in Herat Province, Afghanistan.

Cpl. Nicholas Roush, 22, was fatally wounded when he encountered an IED in the course of conducting a routine patrol. He was a Psychological Operations specialist assigned to 1st Psychological Operations Battalion (Airborne), 4th Psychological Operations Group (Airborne) out of Fort Bragg, N.C.

Roush is survived by his mother Donna Roush, father Robert Roush and brother Robert Roush III of Middleville, Mich.

Roush's BIO.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, CPL Roush.  Your sacrifice will never be forgotten.


----------



## tova (Aug 17, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 17, 2009)

Rest in Peace, CPL Rousch.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Rest in peace CPL Roush.  Your sacrifice is not forgotten


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 17, 2009)

Rest Well, Cpl R


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 17, 2009)

Fair winds and soft landings young warrior.  Valhalla awaits.
RIP.


----------



## AWP (Aug 17, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 18, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------



## 0699 (Aug 18, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Henchman (Aug 18, 2009)

RIP 

Thank you for your service, CPL Roush


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 19, 2009)

RIP Cpl Roush....sad day


----------



## FNULNU (Aug 20, 2009)

Rest in peace warrior   You won't be forgotten.


----------

